# Which language for printing formatted text in "Fit To Page" format



## sakumar79 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi all,
   I need to create a program in which I will be collecting data, organizing it in format (like HTML), and then print it... But the problem is that I need to scale the formatted text to fit within a single page. Which language can I use to do this? I am reasonably familiar with VB, C/C++, VC++, Java and PHP. Also, along with recommending the language to use, could you also direct me to any link that helps in creating these fit to page printing code...

Thanks in advance,
Arun


----------



## sakumar79 (Apr 12, 2010)

50 views and no replies in 5 days!!! All my queries are getting silent treatment!!! Guys please help...

Arun


----------



## sakumar79 (May 20, 2010)

A bump after 2 months... Any help will be appreciated...

Thanks in advance
Arun


----------



## abhijangda (May 20, 2010)

oooppppsss!!!!
wow!! thread is living even after 1.5 months.
I think VB or VB.NET will be good because both of them are RAD.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 21, 2010)

lol........@sakumar...probably no one is replying due to your status "Human Spambot"..please change it and see the difference


----------



## sakumar79 (May 21, 2010)

@abhijangda... Any links to help in printing "Fit to Page" format will be appreciated... I have done search for it but had not much luck...

@neerajvohra... The status is the default one given by TDF (based on number of posts)... I havent changed it and have no desire to change it...

Arun


----------



## abhijangda (May 22, 2010)

hhhmmm... sorry i can't find the links but.
prefer to use VB .NET 2010 as compared to any one else as u can do tasks easily and in less coding in this language


----------



## phuchungbhutia (May 22, 2010)

How about using excel along with vba . .


----------



## sakumar79 (May 23, 2010)

VBA IMHO is too basic for the other parts of the program... I will be working with multiple users each with different restrictions(adding data, editing data, printing, deleting, etc). However, I will have a look into it.

Thanks
Arun


----------

